# HELL KNIFE



## El Pescador (May 24, 2011)

I have a Artisan gyuto that I bought used a couple of years ago. It was bought to be a line knife and treated like my beast of burden. I practised sharpening on it, other guys borrowed it and did the same. I can't tell you how bad it had been abused. 

On a whim, I sent the knife to Dave.

What came back was a totally different knife. When I got it I called Dave to see if he had made a mistake...like a smart man who probably gotten this call before, didn't answer! It had been thinned and reprofiled. Sharpened and the cladding cleaned up.

With the board and and everything else Dave doing these days, I forgot how awesome Dave is at sharpening and fixing knives. This thing is amazing!


Thanks again Dave!

Pesky


----------



## mattrud (May 24, 2011)

That artisan has been through a lot. Dave did something similar for me once. It is almost like getting a new knife.


----------



## watercrawl (May 24, 2011)

Yeah, Dave knows his sh!t. What he did to my Watanabe still amazes me. And what he did to that kiteaji yanagi I sold makes me sick that I sold it.


----------



## stereo.pete (May 24, 2011)

Pics or it didn't happen  .


----------



## Dave Martell (May 24, 2011)

I'd like to say this one was fun but it wasn't. 

Thanks for the kind words though guys.


----------



## El Pescador (May 24, 2011)

Sorry no pics but Dave will attest a true ugly ducking. I'm having problems w my phone pictures.

Pesky


----------



## Dave Martell (May 24, 2011)

Hey Judd, did you notice the handle smooth over job? I couldn't take the tang grinding my palm so I went and smoothed it out and then went back to work on the blade.


----------



## El Pescador (May 24, 2011)

mattrud said:


> That artisan has been through a lot. Dave did something similar for me once. It is almost like getting a new knife.


 
This was the knife you sold me! If you saw it now...it really is a thing of beauty!

Pesky


----------



## El Pescador (May 24, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> Hey Judd, did you notice the handle smooth over job? I couldn't take the tang grinding my palm so I went and smoothed it out and then went back to work on the blade.


 
So much better than I had hoped! 

Pesky


----------



## Dave Martell (May 24, 2011)

El Pescador said:


> So much better than I had hoped!
> 
> Pesky


 
Wow, what more could I want? That's great!


----------



## Dave Martell (May 24, 2011)

mattrud said:


> That artisan has been through a lot. Dave did something similar for me once. It is almost like getting a new knife.





El Pescador said:


> This was the knife you sold me! If you saw it now...it really is a thing of beauty!
> 
> Pesky


 

Ahhhh ha! So Matt was involved with this knife? That explains a lot. :lol2:


----------



## mattrud (May 25, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> Ahhhh ha! So Matt was involved with this knife? That explains a lot. :lol2:


 
What does that mean????? Wow dave really! Really?!?! I will say that knife got used and used by me. And I am much better at sharpening now than I was then.


----------



## El Pescador (May 25, 2011)

mattrud said:


> What does that mean????? Wow dave really! Really?!?! I will say that knife got used and used by me. And I am much better at sharpening now than I was then.


 

Trust me it wasn't you. I made the mistake of sending the knife to a kramer sharpening disciple. Blade and tip came back a mess. He also polished the cladding for me(THANKS!). I just threw it in a drawer and forgot about it until I sent it to Dave.

Pesky


----------



## Dave Martell (May 25, 2011)

mattrud said:


> What does that mean????? Wow dave really! Really?!?! I will say that knife got used and used by me. And I am much better at sharpening now than I was then.


 

Dude! I should have put in a tongue sticking out smilie or something? I was just pulling your leg -you know I love ya Matt.


----------



## tk59 (May 25, 2011)

El Pescador said:


> I made the mistake of sending the knife to a kramer sharpening disciple. Blade and tip came back a mess. He also polished the cladding for me(THANKS!)...


What on earth possessed you to do that?


----------



## mattrud (May 25, 2011)

:cool2:I know you were kidding dave but I still had to take a shot back at ya:sarcastic:


----------



## Dave Martell (May 25, 2011)

mattrud said:


> :cool2:I know you were kidding dave but I still had to take a shot back at ya:sarcastic:



Oh man....don't mess with me like that.


----------



## bprescot (May 25, 2011)

"Kramer sharpening disciple"? I am completely unfamiliar. Does Kramer have some unique sharpening procedure or something?


----------



## El Pescador (May 25, 2011)

After chef, before knife maker he used to run his own mobile sharpening service. He's trained people over the years to run there own sharpening vans. Resume good/skills not so much....

Pesky


----------



## tk59 (May 25, 2011)

Ah, now I see. Serves you right. oke1:


----------

